# The Big "T" going to Florida



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...one of the largest moves in the U.S. rc world and I can't believe I haven't seen a thing about it here!!

Team Trinity of New Jersey is Shutting DOWN the end of April and will become Team Epic of Florida the first of JUNE! 

Letter from Ernie P http://www.teamtrinity.com/Moving letter Web.pdf


----------



## stoneman (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcolm to Florida Trinity.


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh that is wicked! Where abouts in Florida???


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

rchobbygirl said:


> Oh that is wicked! Where abouts in Florida???


Team Epic Inc/Trinity
290 Springview Commerce Drive Suite # 4
DeBary, Florida 32713


Looks like off I-4 closer to Daytona end. KatF1sh have you met your new neighbor :drunk:


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Ohh that is a 3 hour drive for me.... but good to know!

Love seeing the sport flourish in FLORIDA though!


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Do You Think There Will Be Any Advantages To Trinity Moving To Florida?????

More People Interested In Getting Into The Hobby??
Cheaper Prices??


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

DOUGHBOY said:


> Do You Think There Will Be Any Advantages To Trinity Moving To Florida?????
> 
> More People Interested In Getting Into The Hobby??
> Cheaper Prices??


David, if Microsoft moved to florida, would windows cost any less ? ..... lol 

Ernie Provetti has lived in florida for awhile now, he sits like right next to the Orlando Magic bench.

I doubt cheaper prices ......... business is business but maybe we'll see him at some races, theres enough racing going on here in florida that im sure Trinity will support in one fashion or another.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

ernie has hired one of the best in the business and he races oval with us..things will begin to look uo for trinity and racing in general..ernie lost the hands on management and direction when he moved to florida..he now plans on making a come back in the hobby! he also promises to improve upon customer service...

trinty is also located 100 yards from my front door! poor pete is going to have a hard time getting any team stuff from now on! he he he 

if ernie does half of what he is talking about trinity will be a player in the game very soon.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Trinity used to be 30 minutes from me here in Jersey. No advantage what so ever.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

We knew that was coming. Now it's Welcome to the entire Trinity staff to Florida.


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL always a "warm" welcome here in Florida! LOL


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

cneyedog- how close is he to the bench? Maybe too close?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...an-demands-apology-from-Big-Ba?urn=nba,162606


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

ToddFalkowski said:


> cneyedog- how close is he to the bench? Maybe too close?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...an-demands-apology-from-Big-Ba?urn=nba,162606


Passing on the inside......


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

ToddFalkowski said:


> cneyedog- how close is he to the bench? Maybe too close?
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...an-demands-apology-from-Big-Ba?urn=nba,162606


It would appear the front row is where the action is for sure ........


----------



## pmsimkins (Nov 4, 2004)

cneyedog said:


> It would appear the front row is where the action is for sure ........


It's good to know he's a tool out in the real world too.

Go Celtics! He's lucky Big baby isn't a RC Racer, it probably would have been much worse for him lol.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

WooHoo! This is the best news I've heard in a while! They will be only an hour or two from me now. Welcome to central Florida guys! I knew moving up here last year would pay off somehow! LOL 
This hobby is kinda dry in my area (unless you're into planes and boats). Its great to see a major player coming in. Perhaps a few more tracks and clubs will emerge. I'm psyc'ed! :hat:


----------

